# Nature's Variety Raw Boost ?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny's been on Nature's Variety raw as a change from the Acana grain free kibble. Not sure what the raw boost is, but generally I like their raw foods.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's "kibble with a boost of raw," which sounds like a reasonable idea.

Introducing Instinct Raw Boost - Kibble with a Boost of Raw | Nature's Variety


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly likes Raw Boost.....the only problem is that she will eat the little 'raw' morsels first by picking them out of the bowl, then eat the kibble thru out the day......yeah, she's a 'grazer' LOL!!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 2 quibbles with this food, but like the idea (especially since I'd really like to let Rain self-regulate her food intake somewhat & this seems a possible way to combine free feeding with an essentially raw diet -- I'm not obsessed, just exploring possibilities).

1) it contains citric acid (_possibly_ associated with Bloat);
2) I cannot help feeling at least odd about feeding a dog a food that contains " Montmorillonite Clay". The feeling's irrational; I just don't know much about this ingredient, but I'm looking ..., perhaps it's fine (?).

[ _addendum_ from Dog Food Advisor : "... we note the inclusion of montmorillonite clay, a naturally occurring compound rich in many trace minerals. Montmorillonite has been approved for use in USDA Organic Certified products.
Reported benefits include the binding of certain mold-based toxins and even controlling diarrhea and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)." ]

:dontknow:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Montmorillonite Clay is a GOOD thing! It is a detoxicant thats been around for a long time according to what I've read! No worry there! The citrus thing I don't know about though.......hmmmmm


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Montmorillonite Clay is a GOOD thing! It is a detoxicant thats been around for a long time according to what I've read! No worry there!


Well MMM, perhaps, but there's always the possibility of too much of a good thing (like, e.g., plant food), & I mean, well ummm, it's _dirt_, sorta', I think ... Remember, the dog will be getting some of this stuff (&, I am aware that the amount _may_ be insignificant) with _every_ meal, if the food is given as a daily ration.



MollyMuiMa said:


> The citrus thing I don't know about though.......hmmmmm


Citric acid makes the food expand when combined with moisture. I don't think it's a great concern with dogs that do not have a predisposition to Bloat. Many kibble dog foods contain this ingredient.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a little puzzled. IIRC many here have recommended not mixing raw and kibble on the grounds that they are digested differently. Further comments on this food from those who have used it for a while?


----------

